# sexing p's



## AMAZON_PREDATOR (Dec 4, 2005)

HI new here been round some of the other sites but only just found this one....

how do i tell the sex of my rbps

cheers for your help......


----------



## patriotsfan (Sep 6, 2005)

as far as i know you cant tell by just looking at them. the only way i hear tht you can tell is by an x-ray


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2005)

First off









I am realtively unsure on breeding questions but I think Patriotsfan is spot on. The site is quiet at this time but evening some of the experts in this area will show up!

I think some people think they can just tell but I am not sure if this is true. You can tell by behaviour when they pair up I believe.

But up until now I think cutting them open is the only def way


----------



## AMAZON_PREDATOR (Dec 4, 2005)

hummmm well im kinda gutted really thought there may be some slight differance in fins or summin stupid like that.. i have a pair of rbp about 6" in a 300l tank (unsure of gals) and they will not accept any other rbps in the same tank ive even tried taking fish out buying same size p,s rearringing the tank putting all back in togethere but the two p,s (ronnie and reggie) will not accept any new tank mates so thought they might be a couple...or summin like that..................


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

U have RBP's right?

well they are not sexually demophic. Meaning u cant tell them from guy or gal by looking at them. Ur gonna have to wait till a pair breeds in your tank. When to p's turn a pitch blck colour then u know u have breeing. And if they lay eggs the male always guards the eggs so then u can tell them apart form then on.

But i have also heard females have a much rounder profile to them and plumper boddies.


----------



## xtreme_s10 (Mar 14, 2005)

This is my male and one of the females, the male seems to have longer fins and is smaller than the females. The females are also much thicker..., but I know all fish are different an these characteristics may only reflect my fish.









Male
View attachment 85967


Female
View attachment 85968


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

I dont see any difference between the two about the fin size :S


----------



## xtreme_s10 (Mar 14, 2005)

Not the tail fin but all the other ones.... I think it is harder to see in picks


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)




----------



## ALLENFISH (Aug 7, 2005)

rocker said:


> U have RBP's right?
> 
> well they are not sexually demophic. Meaning u cant tell them from guy or gal by looking at them. Ur gonna have to wait till a pair breeds in your tank. When to p's turn a pitch blck colour then u know u have breeing. And if they lay eggs the male always guards the eggs so then u can tell them apart form then on.
> 
> But i have also heard females have a much rounder profile to them and plumper boddies.


u know how u said they are pitch black. Mine turned like that once but i think its because the environment around them was all black. What do you think?


----------

